# Intergrated SoundMax mic not working



## Funkypiet (Sep 8, 2005)

I have an Asus A7V8X-X motherboard with soundmax onboard (digital audio system) and my mic is not working properly.

I only get small static when I yell into /touch the mic. The mic is working fine on other machines. 

Sound layout is set to 2 speakers, in soundmax control panel and in windows advanced audio properties. Tried the volume control on different settings: 
- I tried disabling/enabling spdif, nothing different happened
- I tried "boost mic" in volume control, nothing different happened
- Set it to Mic2, static is gone no sound is recorded
- I updated the drivers, nothing different happened

Recording sound is working with my usb webcam, but the sound is awful especially when playing saxophone so thats no solution. Of course i can buy a sound card for 5 euros but is there an easier solution???
I use XP sp2 btw

Thanx for reading,

Pieter van Huizen


----------



## ahmadhassan (Oct 19, 2007)

my mobo is asus p4pe-x and i face same problem,the driver dont work well with win xp sp2 ,its a problem of sound card driver which is realtek ,i tried to update driver ,install lastest codecs ,i have tried to update driver ,install lastest audio codecs but no solution:wave::


----------

